# Rescaped pea puffer 10g



## Rnasty (Jun 30, 2017)

My wife and i went down to the river and grabbed some rocks to rescape my pea puffer 10g. here are the specs

filter - fluval 20 
light - finnex fugeray and fluval nano 11watt total
nilocg ferts every few days same with excel
substrate - play sand and root tabs

2 pea puffers and 10 or so ghost shrimp


----------



## jm0 (Nov 18, 2017)

Looks awesome!

What do you feed the puffers?


----------



## Rnasty (Jun 30, 2017)

jm0 said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> What do you feed the puffers?


Thanks! I feed them snails when I have them and bloodworms when I don't


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks great! Have you looked into buce? They could look great in and amoung the rockwork on the bottom/right side. Super gorgeous and interesting plant.


----------



## Rnasty (Jun 30, 2017)

cbachmann said:


> Looks great! Have you looked into buce? They could look great in and amoung the rockwork on the bottom/right side. Super gorgeous and interesting plant.


I hadn't heard of it until now, I'll check it out it looks very pretty!


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

'Looks nice.
The live food is great.

I personally do not like the glass thickness on 10s, 5s, and 2.5s with cats or kids in the house.
The 20Long and 20 high start getting produced thicker, which is acceptable to some rowdy cat/kid issues.

The other poster spoke of Buce.
It's a great plant.


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

There may be some users on here selling them, but since there relatively slow growing plants not many hobbyists have the wherewithal to really propogate them. You can check out buceplant - ive ordered from them and I was impressed with the quality of their plants and their customer service.


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

Rnasty said:


> My wife and i went down to the river and grabbed some rocks to rescape my pea puffer 10g. here are the specs
> 
> filter - fluval 20
> light - finnex fugeray and fluval nano 11watt total
> ...


DAMN! I wish my local rivers had rocks like that! Save me the money on buying...lol. Where do you live? I'm in Kansas....90% of what we find in my area is either limestone of some sort, shale or other sedimentary rocks that are garbage for the aquarium.


----------



## Rnasty (Jun 30, 2017)

mgeorges said:


> DAMN! I wish my local rivers had rocks like that! Save me the money on buying...lol. Where do you live? I'm in Kansas....90% of what we find in my area is either limestone of some sort, shale or other sedimentary rocks that are garbage for the aquarium.


I'm in Central California there is a dam here called Pine Flat and these rocks came from just down the river. Tons of river rock here. Like millions of rocks that look just like the ones in the tank. 

They're great for fish tanks and if you're a smart guy you come fill a truck bed with them and charge $1 per at yard sales. People eat them up for landscaping their yards. Easy way to make a couple hundred bucks in a day.

Another bonus? Bladder snails live in the river so while I collect rocks I also collect snails for my puffers to eat! I'm going to do a 15 gallon in the next month or two that I'm moving the puffers to. I'll likely get rocks from the same spot


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

Rnasty said:


> mgeorges said:
> 
> 
> > DAMN! I wish my local rivers had rocks like that! Save me the money on buying...lol. Where do you live? I'm in Kansas....90% of what we find in my area is either limestone of some sort, shale or other sedimentary rocks that are garbage for the aquarium.
> ...


Very cool. How do you prep the rocks for your tank? Bleach dip?


----------



## Rnasty (Jun 30, 2017)

mgeorges said:


> Very cool. How do you prep the rocks for your tank? Bleach dip?


To be honest I just rinsed them off in hot water and stuck them in.


----------



## mtnbikeracer76 (Jan 29, 2017)

I've have local river rock as well. I just put them into very hot water and scrubbed them. Also applied vinegar to them to make sure they weren't carbonate. They add local flavor to your aquarium.


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Great looking rocks


----------

